# AnyNode, Exclusive Trial?



## Mun (Jun 20, 2013)

Did anyone else get PM'd a trial from @anynode?

What are your thoughts on it, and @manndude if you want me to pm you the contents I can, I just don't want to spam it here.

Mun


----------



## SkylarM (Jun 20, 2013)

It's pretty exclusively spamming. I got it too.


----------



## Otakumatic (Jun 20, 2013)

I didn't get it, otherwise my PM light would light up.

How nice, PMing spam.


----------



## anyNode (Jun 20, 2013)

The PM was not intended to be spam. We are offering a 60 day trial to a select few, if you were not invited and would like to be, please let me know.


----------



## Mun (Jun 20, 2013)

Snipped


----------



## Otakumatic (Jun 20, 2013)

Despite the spam, I PM'ed anyway, it looks interesting.

How hypocritical of me. :3


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 20, 2013)

I got the message too.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 20, 2013)

Also spammed on IRC.


Great rep you're building there.


----------



## Mun (Jun 20, 2013)

@MartinD do you want me to PM you the contents? I just don't want to post it.

Mun


----------



## drmike (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, someone can confirm as an admin perhaps how many of these promos were sent out.

See if exclusive or scope of parties who received it.

I hate spam, however, it is a free giveaway and is on topic to interest (VPS).  So, I don't mind too much.

Would have rather seen an offer post asking folks to PM them for the offer though.


----------



## anyNode (Jun 20, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Well, someone can confirm as an admin perhaps how many of these promos were sent out.
> 
> See if exclusive or scope of parties who received it.
> 
> ...


We sent the offer to around 12 individuals, admin can confirm if necessary.


----------



## netnub (Jun 20, 2013)

anyNode... more like anySpam


----------



## drmike (Jun 20, 2013)

Now now, pitchforks and fire 

12 invites?  Ahh that's targeted.  Spam, well, I don't mind the free ice cream and burger coupons that show up in my physical mail randomly.

Unsure about board policies and if everyone read their member legal nonsense 

I'd rather see them buy an ad than anything.  @MannDude, get a package/system/whatever implemented.


----------



## anyNode (Jun 20, 2013)

We simply invited a couple active users on the board. There was no harm intended. I apologize if this was against board rules, we did not post publicly because we didn't want abusers taking advantage of the offer.


----------



## FHN-Eric (Jun 20, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Well, someone can confirm as an admin perhaps how many of these promos were sent out.
> 
> See if exclusive or scope of parties who received it.
> 
> ...



Offers cant be posted untill they get 10 posts. http://vpsboard.com/topic/4-vps-offers-rules-and-formatting-guide/



buffalooed said:


> Now now, pitchforks and fire
> 
> 12 invites?  Ahh that's targeted.  Spam, well, I don't mind the free ice cream and burger coupons that show up in my physical mail randomly.
> 
> ...


Maybe a points system, where when we post, we get a certain ammount of points, and we can use those points for things.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 20, 2013)

@Mun, yes please.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 20, 2013)

@anyNode - if it was exclusive and you didn't want people taking advantage, why did you spam it on IRC?


----------



## drmike (Jun 20, 2013)

FHN-Eric said:


> Offers cant be posted untill they get 10 posts. http://vpsboard.com/topic/4-vps-offers-rules-and-formatting-guide/
> 
> Maybe a points system, where when we post, we get a certain ammount of points, and we can use those points for things.


Good thing to point the providers to   10 posts isn't much.

Points would be interesting idea.  Unsure if IPB supports/addons for such.


----------



## Otakumatic (Jun 20, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Good thing to point the providers to   10 posts isn't much.
> 
> Points would be interesting idea.  Unsure if IPB supports/addons for such.


A forum that costs $175 to license should, for that price. Lemme google it.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 20, 2013)

Can I just make a single suggestion guys?

If you're not interested then just reply to their message informing them that you're not interested and move on with your life.  While yes I will admit I personally dislike PMs for advertisement this doesn't mean they meant any harm.  Just take a deep breath!  

*@**anyNode*, possibly hang around the board for a little bit to get your name out and then offer these!  I mean they're not bad but you'd know that many community members feel iffy when a new member shows up and PMs offers to people.  Just my two cents.


----------



## Mun (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm not mad about the PM at all, I was more over just making sure it wasn't a spam message, as in the past we have had people on LET spam the holy crap out of each other.

Though I make take you up on your offer for lowendhelp.com and vpswiki.us


----------



## FHN-Eric (Jun 20, 2013)

Otakumatic said:


> A forum that costs $175 to license should, for that price. Lemme google it.


Yeah, it does.

http://community.invisionpower.com/files/file/2732-e33-ibeconomy-points-system/


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 20, 2013)

I got one two, I don't consider it spam, just a legitimate offer by a provider wanting to get their name out there. So far, actually, I've been impressed with anyNode. After I got the PM I opened a ticket with them asking about their network, panel, and locations. The responses were prompt and informative, and I think there is some potential in this offer. I've taken them up on it.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah, not the best way to start off here though I will let it slide. I guess we don't have any rules specifically stating that you should not do that, though I assumed it'd be common knowledge not to do that.

No harm done though. If you wish to post an exclusive trial, limit it to certain people in a public thread. Say, "We're only accepting the first 15 people who are able to pass our system's fraud check and after this slot has been filled the public trial will be closed for a while" or something.


----------



## scv (Jun 20, 2013)

I'd like to apologise for the unexpected PMs. We were planning to put a small announcement up on Monday but due to an internal communication mixup PMs ended up getting sent today instead.


----------



## Tactical (Jun 20, 2013)

Internal communication problems? l like that one. Hahah good one!  Texting while on the toilet cause this?


----------



## mikho (Jun 20, 2013)

SgtZinn said:


> Internal communication problems? l like that one. Hahah good one! Texting while on the toilet cause this?


Happens to me all the time.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 20, 2013)

MannDude said:


> No harm done though. If you wish to post an exclusive trial, limit it to certain people in a public thread. Say, "We're only accepting the first 15 people who are able to pass our system's fraud check and after this slot has been filled the public trial will be closed for a while" or something.


I do not have a problem when a company is posting a thread that it will invite 15 people for a test. What is the difference between "the fastest 15" and "the 15 people the company selects"?

Well, if it is not about "the fastest 15" the thread would be quite pointless. Everyone would be moaning that he/she cannot participate. But I don't think the company would be happy with the "fastest 15". Because they will need about 5 times "the fastest 15" to get about 10 people testing and reviewing their stuff as wished.

So the whole drama is that AnyNode is not a well known hoster? And that they missed to post on the introduction thread?

Sometimes I get the feeling that this forum needs one CC drama a week to survive. And if there is no drama a new hoster is picked.


----------



## drmike (Jun 21, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> So the whole drama is that AnyNode is not a well known hoster? And that they missed to post on the introduction thread?


The drama was over the unsolicited PMs.

I don't think folks would have handled it differently if it was a known host.   Possibly would have ended up discussing with moderators first and delaying the post.

I like free offers like the next person, but I don't want to encourage advertising in PMs, especially in mass.

I think the AnyNode folks get what to do here onward.


----------



## peterw (Jun 21, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> I don't want to encourage advertising in PMs, especially in mass.


I did not get any PM :huh:  This board does have 620 members and 15 get a PM. Where's the mass?


----------

